# It May Be Out of Style, but ...



## Jules (Sep 19, 2020)

All these home reno shows are changing some things that I think are practical.

When our house was being built, one that I insisted on was a mirrored cabinet about the sink in the ensuite.  I hide all my everyday products behind those.  

Another thing I like is upper cabinets in the kitchen.  So many of the renovated houses have open shelves.  Again, I like to hide things.


----------



## Kadee (Sep 19, 2020)

We had our 14 year old home kitchen cupboards updated about 12 months ago which included wall cupboards we couldn’t afford when the home was built ,I’m sure the builder adds their bit to the price of any extras you want when building as well as in this case the kitchen installers.
I don’t like the modern glass doors wall cupboards in kitchens or shelves .....I live in the driest state in Australia in a cereal/ sheep  farming area and get lots of dust in summer I’d be forever dusting having shelves. 
( We don’t live on a farm ) only a small modern house type block of land


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 19, 2020)

Kadee46 said:


> We had our 14 year old home kitchen cupboards updated about 12 months ago which included wall cupboards we couldn’t afford when the home was built ,I’m sure the builder adds their bit to the price of any extras you want when building as well as in this case the kitchen installers.
> I don’t like the modern glass doors wall cupboards in kitchens or shelves .....I live in the driest state in Australia in a cereal/ sheep  farming area and get lots of dust in summer I’d be forever dusting having shelves.
> ( We don’t live on a farm ) only a small modern house type block of land



I basically live in a city on a desert, so there's a lot of sand blowing around here, too, and it creeps in no matter how hard you try to keep in out.  It gets everywhere.  I don't want to be having to wash grit out of every dish I own every time I want to use it, so I'm a  big fan of doors on cabinets, too.


----------



## Kadee (Sep 19, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> I basically live in a city on a desert, so there's a lot of sand blowing around here, too, and it creeps in no matter how hard you try to keep in out.  It gets everywhere.  I don't want to be having to wash grit out of every dish I own every time I want to use it, so I'm a  big fan of doors on cabinets, too.


It’s nice here at the moment @Butterfly cause everything is nice and green lots of barely and wheat crops 2 Min walk from me ( we are just getting into spring here ) but in summer / harvest time that’s a different story.


----------



## katlupe (Sep 19, 2020)

I watch decorating videos often and they are always pushing those open cupboards. I do not like them at all. My apartment is in an old school and with another apartment over me it gets very dusty. I have to dust almost daily. I like my cupboards with doors on and closed.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 19, 2020)

We had our kitchen completely remodeled a couple of years ago.  Took it down to the studs, new floors, cabinets, the works.  White cabinets and open shelves are all the rage, but I told my contractor that I wanted wood grain instead.  He asked why.  I told him that I'm not that ambitious.  White cabinets show every fingerprint, splash, bit of dust, etc.  

I wipe down all of my cabinet doors a couple times a year, and at times in-between when I notice a splash mark, but I refuse to be a slave to them. White cabinets and open shelves screamed, "You'll be cleaning me on a regular basis!" Not interested. 

While on the topic of trends, what's with the lack of paint color diversity these days? Interiors and exteriors - talk about 50 shades of grey. Seems every house in my neighborhood goes to grey when being repainted. Wonder if in ten years grey will be a tell-tale sign of when they chose their colors - like glass block in the 80s or avocado appliances in the 60s.


----------



## Liberty (Sep 19, 2020)

StarSong said:


> We had our kitchen completely remodeled a couple of years ago.  Took it down to the studs, new floors, cabinets, the works.  White cabinets and open shelves are all the rage, but I told my contractor that I wanted wood grain instead.  He asked why.  I told him that I'm not that ambitious.  White cabinets show every fingerprint, splash, bit of dust, etc.
> 
> I wipe down all of my cabinet doors a couple times a year, and at times in-between when I notice a splash mark, but I refuse to be a slave to them. White cabinets and open shelves screamed, "You'll be cleaning me on a regular basis!" Not interested.
> 
> While on the topic of trends, what's with the lack of paint color diversity these days? Interiors and exteriors - talk about 50 shades of grey. Seems every house in my neighborhood goes to grey when being repainted. Wonder if in ten years grey will be a tell-tale sign of when they chose their colors - like glass block in the 80s or avocado appliances in the 60s.


You know, they say you can predict the state of the future by the interior decorator's color trends.  I often thought of this with the grey rage - look where we are this year, lets face it grey is for prisons and Navy boats.  Now the new "neutral" is gringe...lol.

https://www.bhg.com/decorating/color/paint/2020-paint-color-forecast/


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 19, 2020)

Jules said:


> All these home reno shows are changing some things that I think are practical.
> 
> When our house was being built, one that I insisted on was a mirrored cabinet about the sink in the ensuite.  I hide all my everyday products behind those.
> 
> Another thing I like is upper cabinets in the kitchen.  So many of the renovated houses have open shelves.  Again, I like to hide things.


Yes it does look neater with closed cabinets.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 19, 2020)

I know why everything is landlord grey. It's because the contractors can buy recycled paint cheap.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 19, 2020)

Liberty said:


> You know, they say you can predict the state of the future by the interior decorator's color trends.  I often thought of this with the grey rage - look where we are this year, l*ets face it grey is for prisons and Navy boats*.  Now the new "neutral" is gringe...lol.
> 
> https://www.bhg.com/decorating/color/paint/2020-paint-color-forecast/


I so agree. Can't wait for the next trend.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 19, 2020)

Jules said:


> All these home reno shows are changing some things that I think are practical.
> 
> When our house was being built, one that I insisted on was a mirrored cabinet about the sink in the ensuite.  I hide all my everyday products behind those.
> 
> Another thing I like is upper cabinets in the kitchen.  So many of the renovated houses have open shelves.  Again, I like to hide things.


No open shelves for me either, especially the kitchen, but also when it comes to rooms such as libraries. I much prefer a glassed-in design when it comes to built-in bookcases than simple open shelving.

Here is a great example.


----------



## Jules (Sep 19, 2020)

StarSong said:


> White cabinets and open shelves screamed, "You'll be cleaning me on a regular basis!" Not interested.


That’s the truth.  My former house had white cabinets. They were a lot of work.


----------



## Liberty (Sep 19, 2020)

Once they can figure out something to use as the "new neutral" besides the great old standby beige, all this grey fad will become like the hula hoop - "overnight instant dated".  Hey, lets face it...that means more money for the paint companies and Home Depot! Grey will be oh so passe!


----------



## Gaer (Sep 19, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> No open shelves for me either, especially the kitchen, but also when it comes to rooms such as libraries. I much prefer a glassed-in design when it comes to built-in bookcases than simple open shelving.
> 
> Here is a great example.


Oh Aunt Marg, When did you photograph my library?
heh,heh,heh,heh,heh,


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 19, 2020)

My parents built their forever home in the 90s and had a local woodworker custom build oak cabinets.  Mom incorporated glass doors on some of the upper cabinets, a baking center with doors that extend from counter to the top of the cabinets and one small section of open shelving for knickknacks and photos.  I still love them even though they're not in style these days. The wood grain is beautiful, the craftsmanship perfect, and it's obvious they were designed for the room.  My more fashion forward sister told mom recently that she should chalk paint them.   She got a quick, sharpish "No."

All I can think of when I see all the open shelves on the home shows is dusting which I hate to do.


----------



## dobielvr (Sep 19, 2020)

Speaking of open shelves.....no thanks.  But, I do love a white kitchen.  Used to have one.  I put little white knobs on all the cabinets, so my fingerprints wouldnt get all over them.

Agree about the overload of grey, my new neighbor that moved in across the street...that I see everytime I look out my kitchen window, just painted their house grey!!  I'm like 'I dont f'n believe it'  With white trim, of course.  

When will this craze be over??????


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 19, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> I basically live in a city on a desert, so there's a lot of sand blowing around here, too, and it creeps in no matter how hard you try to keep in out.  It gets everywhere.  I don't want to be having to wash grit out of every dish I own every time I want to use it, so I'm a  big fan of doors on cabinets, too.



I remember looking over our family den,  and living room area,    after a sandstorm came across the valley in Phoenix  years ago.  The sand definitely  made it's way into everything  on the side from which the wind  blew it  through.    There was no keeping it out.


----------



## Kadee (Sep 19, 2020)

I like white kitchens ,my old Kitchen was white with mid blue bench tops ( went with the blue theme cause we live very close to the beach ) 
With the revamp I decided to go the grey marble look


----------



## Kadee (Sep 19, 2020)

Old kitchen ,without any over head cupboards


----------



## Pinky (Sep 19, 2020)

Kadee46 said:


> Old kitchen ,without any over head cupboards View attachment 123372


The overhead cupboards make it look like a completely different kitchen, and the gray marble lightens up the room.


----------



## Lara (Sep 20, 2020)

Kadee46 said:


> ...my old Kitchen was white with mid blue...


Oh dear, I was reading this fast and thought you said "my old kitchen was white with mildew"...that's my dyslexia kicking in. I LOVE the way you transformed your kitchen! Great before and after pics!


----------



## Lara (Sep 20, 2020)

White for a kitchen is classic. It will be back in no time. I love my white kitchen with stainless steel appliances and fresh green plants on the windowsill. I had a big box light removed from the ceiling and replaced with recessed lights. 

I'm in agreement with everyone about open shelving. I like protected dishes and glasses.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 20, 2020)

Lara said:


> White for a kitchen is classic. It will be back in no time. I love my white kitchen with stainless steel appliances and fresh green plants on the windowsill. I had a big box light removed from the ceiling and replaced with recessed lights.
> 
> I'm in agreement with everyone about open shelving. I like protected dishes and glasses.


White kitchens will undoubtedly remain fashionable for a very long time.


----------



## Lara (Sep 20, 2020)

There's a big difference in style depending on where you live. At the beach, everything is white, light gray and turquoise. On a whim, I was just looking for a house to buy in Boulder Colorado (since my daughter wants to move back there and there's not much inventory at the beach right now during hurricane season...go figure  ).

Staging in CO was all about extreme minimalism with modern accents in black, earthtones, and a touch of red (generalization of course).
Clutter seems to be out of style darn it. Well, I've just finished decluttering attics, garage, house....letting go has been a toughie but I had help from my Denver daughter. She's been an angel. My NC Beach daughter is staying here. My CA daughter will have to live without me  as will my Seattle son. Seattle riots and CA fires in the news...need I say more.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 27, 2020)

In style or not, white, off-white, and cream coloured kitchens will always be and always have been my first choice when it comes to kitchens, and I just love glass fronted cupboards and cabinetry.

So traditional and timeless, so grand and elegant.


----------



## Bethea (Sep 27, 2020)

In our house there is a mirror above the wash basin and a block of shelves above the toilet. We hung a curtain on a rod over the shelves that serves as our medicin cabinet.


----------

